# When is the next BMQ after APril 10th



## CEhopeful (20 Mar 2006)

I finsih school in early may, I was just wonderign when the next basic was after the one that begins on april 10th, any info would be great. ALI have to get no is the call!!!! cheers!


----------



## DiamondDarryl (20 Mar 2006)

This is a just a guess but. If they are only running basic in borden and stjean and each is around 11 weeks. then i'd say the next one will be the start of june. purely a guess though.


----------



## Mountain19 (30 Mar 2006)

I start BMQ on June 14 just got the call today!!!!!!! Anybodyelse


----------



## theseeker (6 Apr 2006)

now you have to remember that this info is coming form and thrid source but my CFRC/R told me that they are starting BMQs every week/give or take a week.


----------



## janedoe (6 Apr 2006)

There is a BMQ starting June 12 in Borden. I'm on that one.


----------



## striker (10 Apr 2006)

may 8th at st-jean


----------



## punkd (16 Apr 2006)

Havnt seen a new BMQ course start in St-Jean for over a month now, Lowest platoon in there will be starting week 6 this Tuesday. I seen a new group of Ocdt's just start last week. I heard the stoppage was to clear some room for the new 13 week courses, but I cant confirm this myself.


----------

